# school community center opening need party ideas 0-5 yrs help!!



## ♥emmyloupink♥ (Mar 21, 2005)

helloo,
i am organising a party for our schools community center its to celebrate the opening of IT..its basically a center where mums and bubs can go to chat and use it for many other things such a s health vistor centers etc..
we are having a party to celebrate its opening..we have very little money but still want it to be special can you help with any ideas?
so far i have

face painting

pass the parcel/games

making their own party hats

and thats it   told you I'm stuck..must be this baby brain Maisie left me with   
any ideas would be fab pleeease xxx


----------



## chucky egg 4 (Oct 20, 2006)

At a Christmas party Mark went to they had singing with actions, that went down really well.  It sounds like you've thought up some good ideas. 

Well down with such a young baby!

I'll come back if I think of anything else.

Chucky xx


----------

